# Baking soda?



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

I was just recently reading an article that said sodium bicarbonate raises pH. But it doesn't say how much to add and how much it will raise the pH. Anyone know?


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

add a little then test the water. For that you will need a test kit or just some litmus paper.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2004)

Sodium Bicarbonate (baking soda) will temporarily raise the alkalinity of your tank water. If your tank is 29 gallons or under, I would start small. Slowly shake in half a teaspoon, wait overnight for the reactions to occur and test the pH in the morning.


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

is baking soda toxic to fish?


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

no, it is just sodium bicarbonate dude.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

How much sodium bicarbonate you add depends on the KH of your water source. Since you are using it as a buffer, water that has a low buffering capacity will require more baking soda to raise the pH and keep it there. Like other's have said, you need to experiment by adding small amounts to see what works for you. Then, you can just pre-mix the desired amount before you do a water change.


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

What don said, or you can just get some crushed coral..
throw it in a nylon bag..rinse it off good
add it to tank filter

works for me


----------

